# New Candidates for 2017-2018 SW ECNL Conference (Girls)



## zags77 (May 12, 2017)

Lots of rumors out there about new clubs joining the SW ECNL Conference for the 2017-2018 season.  

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/

Which clubs without DA would be the best addition from So Cal?

Rebels
Cresenta Valley
Fullerton Rangers

Any others?


----------



## NoGoal (May 12, 2017)

zags77 said:


> Lots of rumors out there about new clubs joining the SW ECNL Conference for the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/
> 
> ...


FC Goldenstate, because they are probably the largest club that doesn't have ECNL or Girls DA.  They do have Boys DA though.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 12, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> FC Goldenstate, because they are probably the largest club that doesn't have ECNL or Girls DA.  They do have Boys DA though.


IF we are talking girls, I think

IE Surf may be the largest club on the girls side without DA or ECNL, and Rebels and Westside Breakers have over 20 girls teams as well.  I think Cresenta Valley has around 20 teams, as does Fram.  Those 5 clubs seem the most likely. 

Fullerton, with the losses of some teams a few years ago, is a bit on the small side for ECNL versus IE Surf, and FC Golden State has around 10 girls teams total, and not in every age group (versus 50 for the boys).  Both seem unlikely, as does adding another club in OC.


----------



## soccerobserver (May 12, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> IF we are talking girls, I think
> 
> IE Surf may be the largest club on the girls side without DA or ECNL, and Rebels and Westside Breakers have over 20 girls teams as well.  I think Cresenta Valley has around 20 teams, as does Fram.  Those 5 clubs seem the most likely.
> 
> Fullerton, with the losses of some teams a few years ago, is a bit on the small side for ECNL versus IE Surf, and FC Golden State has around 10 girls teams total, and not in every age group (versus 50 for the boys).  Both seem unlikely, as does adding another club in OC.


DosE, with 40 teams, Santa Monica United is the largest soccer club in West LA and also has around 20 girls teams some of which are ranked very high in Socal...I found it interesting that the club's girls side has doubled in size since ECNL was inaugurated...if it's not too political they should be a part of the conversation if college placements, numbers of teams and team accolades are weighted...


----------



## Dos Equis (May 12, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> DosE, with 40 teams, Santa Monica United is the largest soccer club in West LA and also has around 20 girls teams some of which are ranked very high in Socal...I found it interesting that the club's girls side has doubled in size since ECNL was inaugurated...if it's not too political they should be a part of the conversation if college placements, numbers of teams and team accolades are weighted...


Perhaps they have grown this year, last year SMU had 15 girls teams in CSL.  A good size club for sure, but not among the largest on the girls side.  The definitely have some good teams.


----------



## Justafan (May 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> FC Goldenstate, because they are probably the largest club that doesn't have ECNL or Girls DA.  They do have Boys DA though.


Too weak on the girls side.  Club is totally catered to the boys side.


----------



## Kicknit22 (May 13, 2017)

Rebels have consistently performed over the last few years.


----------



## NoGoal (May 13, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Too weak on the girls side.  Club is totally catered to the boys side.


I agree, but you know the saying you build it they will come.  Not much clubs represented in the San Gabriel area for ECNL or Girls DA besides LA Premier and they are on the very far west border.  It use to be owned by Legends, but now they have ventured further east to Corona/Eastvale and Arsenal is located in Ontario. It leaves a huge geographical hole to be filled.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I agree, but you know the saying you build it they will come.  Not much clubs represented in the San Gabriel area for ECNL or Girls DA besides LA Premier and they are on the very far west border.  It use to be owned by Legends, but now they have ventured further east to Corona/Eastvale and Arsenal is located in Ontario. It leaves a huge geographical hole to be filled.


There has always been huge geographical voids in SoCal's ECNL landscape.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (May 14, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Rebels have consistently performed over the last few years.


Is consistently performed well a qualification to get ECNL?


----------



## NoGoal (May 14, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> There has always been huge geographical voids in SoCal's ECNL landscape.


You need to put down the ECNL hater-aid and start sippin your DDs Beach FC Girls DA kool-aid.


----------



## NoGoal (May 14, 2017)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Is consistently performed well a qualification to get ECNL?


Nope, now with Girls DA.  It seems like both ECNL and Girls DA are accepting clubs with sheer size.  Club success is no longer part of the equation.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> You need to put down the ECNL hater-aid and start sippin your DDs Beach FC Girls DA kool-aid.


You say it, its Kool Aid, I say it its Hater Aid?  Doesn't change the fact.....


----------



## NoGoal (May 14, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> You say it, its Kool Aid, I say it its Hater Aid?  Doesn't change the fact.....


Take your own advice and accept that the soccer landscape has changed.  Girls DA has come as your DD's club soccer savior.

It's obvious from your previous postings that if your DD wasn't part of ECNL or ODP you post crap about them.   Some advice, stop hanging with SimonMagnus.  He is corrupting your brain.


----------



## Kicknit22 (May 14, 2017)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Is consistently performed well a qualification to get ECNL?


Why wouldn't it be? If ECNL wants to stay relevant in SoCal, it would be a good idea to keep the competition level as high as possible.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Take your own advice and accept that the soccer landscape has changed.  Girls DA has come as your DD's club soccer savior.
> 
> It's obvious from your previous postings that if your DD wasn't part of ECNL or ODP you post crap about them.   Some advice, stop hanging with SimonMagnus.  He is corrupting your brain.


Thanks for the advice.....but maybe you could PM me the posts where I hated on ECNL (other than the geography thing, which you've now come to state yourself) or where I posted crap on ODP (other than the 22-0 beat down they laid on someone).

Thx!  Have a nice night!


----------



## NoGoal (May 14, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks for the advice.....but maybe you could PM me the posts where I hated on ECNL (other than the geography thing, which you've now come to state yourself) or where I posted crap on ODP (other than the 22-0 beat down they laid on someone).
> 
> Thx!  Have a nice night!


How about you read it yourself.  It's all in your posting history!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> How about you read it yourself.  It's all in your posting history!


That's what I thought!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (May 15, 2017)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Is consistently performed well a qualification to get ECNL?


No Arsenal and Strikers still got in!


----------



## NoGoal (May 15, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> That's what I thought!


You're funny, that's what I thought! Okay Beach FC Academy 2004 parent.

I'm sure "if" your DD isn't recruited by her top 5 or so colleges...you will be complaining about them too.


----------



## NoGoal (May 15, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> No Arsenal and Strikers still got in!


Learn your ECNL history on why they were admitted in the first place.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (May 15, 2017)

If Rebels get ECNL, it's a great win for South SD. I just don't know if the region can support another ECNL club.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> You're funny, that's what I thought! Okay Beach FC Academy 2004 parent.
> 
> I'm sure "if" your DD isn't recruited by her top 5 or so colleges...you will be complaining about them too.


I'll keep an eye on my inbox!


----------



## NoGoal (May 15, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> I'll keep an eye on my inbox!


Quick...check your inbox I sent 15 of them.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 17, 2017)

Anybody know when ECNL will announce the new clubs added for 2017?  Is it supposed to be one press release or will they add/announce them one at a time?


----------



## GoWest (May 17, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Anybody know when ECNL will announce the new clubs added for 2017?  Is it supposed to be one press release or will they add/announce them one at a time?


It almost seems that it is a one team at a time thing?

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/04/24/ecnl-welcomes-austin-sting-as-new-member-club-in-2017


----------



## zags77 (May 17, 2017)

I would think they are probably done for 2017-2018 season......


----------

